# Fish Almondine On the Grill



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Or you could bake it. 

Ingredients:
3/4 lb fillets, 6 oz. each, skin removed
1 tablespoon softened butter
4 thin red onion slices
4 thin lemon slices
2 tablespoons sliced almonds
1/4 cup sliced green onions
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon white or lemon pepper
paprika, to taste
Aluminum foil

Yield: 2 servings

Directions:
Prepare grill for medium direct heat. Grease center of 20 x 18 inch heavy duty foil with butter. Arrange 2 slices each of red onion and lemon over butter. Sprinkle with 1 tablespoon almonds and half of the green onions. Arrange fillets in single layer over onions, lemons, and almonds. Top with remaining red and green onions, lemon, and almonds. Sprinkle lightly with salt, pepper, and paprika.

Fold long sides of foil together in locked folds. Fold and crimp short ends; seal tightly. Place packet on cooking grate. Grill, covered, for 11 - 15 minutes, or until fish is firm and opaque and just begins to flake.

Nutritional Info:
per serving
Calories: 257
Protein: 24 g
Carbohydrate: 5 g
Fat: 11 g
Cholesterol: 146 mg
Sodium: 294 mg

- from Americas Favorite Fish Recipes


----------

